# OUI Trial



## 48Weeks (Feb 13, 2006)

Any thoughts on this scenerio which happened to me? I pulled a guy over for stopping 3/4 of the way past the white stop line (red light) + he had a plate light out. To make a long story short, he fails the SFST miserably. He is arrested and the trial comes up several months later. High priced attorney has me on stand for over 2 hours. I do fine. This was a judge trial, no jury. Judge commends my testimony and then suddenly states that he is finding the defendant NOT GUILTY due to the stop being "weak". This judge is a former "high priced" defense attorney himself. It's all in the past, but I was just curious as to if there was judicial misconduct here. Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

48Weeks said:


> It's all in the past, but I was just curious as to if there was judicial misconduct here. Any thoughts?


Of course there was, but good luck proving it.

High-priced attorney + bench trial = Not Guilty.

Always.


----------



## pablo (Apr 15, 2005)

In my 11 years on this job, I have never won a bench trial. Even the DA's joke about how a bench trial is a don deal.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> This was a judge trial, no jury.


You should know the fix is in when you get a jury waived trial. Welcome to the real world.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

j809 said:


> You should know the fix is in when you get a jury waived trial. Welcome to the real world.


I noticed that when i sat through a day of trials in Worcester. My wife-then girlfriend-had jury duty and that was when i wanted to be around her all the time. So i sat there all day watching the court proceedings.


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

Look at it this way, you still got paid! :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: Cha-Ching....and that poor bastard had to shell out thousands and miss a day of work....blah blah blah.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Bench trial = bag job


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

sounds like Wareham District...


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Or the hallowed halls of Quincy Dist. and let em go Mo!


----------

